# Polygraph time - what to look for



## atomicpunk (Jun 5, 2013)

Time to put my wife on the machine. What should I look for in places that do this?

Do I come up with the questions?
How accurate are the results?

Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

They may already have questions prepared for cheating. My understanding is the questions have to be correctly worded so that there is no wiggle room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

What you'll look for most is your wife's reaction to actually taking one.

Does way more than any test.


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

Basically it has more to do with the technician then anything else. I had thought about poly's several times in the past year and won't bother with them. They are not very accurate. What some have found here on TAM is that their spouses spill the beans prior to the poly and that alone is worth it. If you go the poly route find a good technician. They should have questions, look online for questions and come up with a few of your own. Good luck.


----------



## Chris989 (Jul 3, 2012)

atomicpunk said:


> Time to put my wife on the machine. What should I look for in places that do this?
> 
> Do I come up with the questions?
> How accurate are the results?
> ...


Personally, I would bluff first time around. You might get a car park confession, or outright refusal. It might save the money of an actual test.

It's been discussed a lot on here, but a polygraph will not give you any more definitive answer than your gut feeling as far as I can make out. 

From what I read, you discuss what you are after with the polygrapher and they design the questions so don't worry too much about that side.

Goodness knows how you sort a good one from bad. My inclination would be to avoid any nationwide company as they would possibly be akin to a franchise and likely to put inexperienced people in it for the money on the front line. Similarly, avoid a one man band as there will be no recourse if things do not go to your satisfaction.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

The best advice I have heard is going to the local police depts. and finding out who they use. Try your local police and the state police and see if they will recommend someone. Let us know if this helps. There have been a few posters that were very unhappy with the quality of the tester. Also find out if they expect you to leave. One tester told the BS to leave, he was gone no time and the test was already over. Sounded fishy.

Find out how many questions you can ask too.


----------

